# Adult Tegus new home



## Lance (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the site, but recently adopted two 3 YO Tegus from a friend who just couldnt take care of them anymore as his circumstances had changed. He loved them like they were his kids, and they are exceptionally tame. Just thought I would pass along the photos of they're new condo. They live in our pet store in Utah and are our new adopted children. I bring you Zilla and Zeara new abode. 

If you have any questions about there habitat or its construction please ask. We have equipped it with EVERYTHING so hopefully we will breed them next year. [attachment=3225][attachment=3226][attachment=3227][attachment=3228][attachment=3229][attachment=3230][attachment=3232][attachment=3233]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2011)

That is one pimped out tegu crib. Haha, I love it.


----------



## Lance (Sep 12, 2011)

Logie_Bear said:


> That is one pimped out tegu crib. Haha, I love it.



Thanks, the original owner had an awesome cage that was 3 generations old in development. We tried to salvage his cage, but it exploded when we tried to move it. So we stole his concept and made a few improvements along the way. It took us 7 days to build it then when we introduced the kids to their new home, they walked around for about 2 hours, then said, ok this is home. This crib design was very similiar to what they were accustomed, so they felt right at home.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2011)

....it exploded? How on earth did you mange to explode it?


----------



## jondancer (Sep 12, 2011)

That is an awesome cage!


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 12, 2011)

i am so jealous
do you have the plans to the cage?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

Officially my new dream cage...


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you post some plans, dimensions and some more details about this cage? I may have to steal this idea for my Tegu and my Savannah can have the Tegus current home. That cage is awesome!!


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow. Just, wow. Well done, guys!


----------



## Scales89 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is awesome what a great idea and I bet they love it!


----------



## Lance (Sep 14, 2011)

Logie_Bear said:


> ....it exploded? How on earth did you mange to explode it?



The old cage was put together with lots of donated materials and small pieces of everything, so when we tried to break it down, the tile just started popping off everywhere and the wood structure was in so many small pieces it just wasnt feasible to move it. 




james.w said:


> Can you post some plans, dimensions and some more details about this cage? I may have to steal this idea for my Tegu and my Savannah can have the Tegus current home. That cage is awesome!!



I am scanning the plans and dimensions we used with some details on the drawing, if you would like more detailed photos or description let me know.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 14, 2011)

^yay!!!


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Lance said:


> I am scanning the plans and dimensions we used with some details on the drawing, if you would like more detailed photos or description let me know.



Thank you. One question, how do you plan on draining the pond?


----------



## Lance (Sep 14, 2011)

james.w said:


> Can you post some plans, dimensions and some more details about this cage? I may have to steal this idea for my Tegu and my Savannah can have the Tegus current home. That cage is awesome!!



hope these scanned images work, if not let me know and I will try it a different way.


james.w said:


> Lance said:
> 
> 
> > I am scanning the plans and dimensions we used with some details on the drawing, if you would like more detailed photos or description let me know.
> ...




We put a drain valve on the bottom which is inside the dig box area, so you can hook a hose to it and drain it into a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Where is your store located?
What are you using in the dig box?
How is the tile installed?


----------



## Lance (Sep 14, 2011)

james.w said:


> Where is your store located?
> What are you using in the dig box?
> How is the tile installed?



The store Living Safari is in Salt Lake at 6540 S. State Street
Mixture of cyprus mulch and ecoearth, holds the moisture well and keeps the humidity in the dig box area at 60%. We also give them a suana bath once a week.

The tile is attached with mastic and then a sand polymer grout.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 14, 2011)

Do you mind if I ask how much it was to put together? It's a really neat idea.


----------



## Lance (Sep 14, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much it was to put together? It's a really neat idea.



Materials and our contractor labor about $3400. It took our contractor 7 days start to finish. I designed it, he built it and used his ideas for the finishing touches.


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

That is expensive..

Too bad you aren't in Southern Utah, I would make a trip up to check it out in person.


----------



## Lance (Sep 14, 2011)

james.w said:


> That is expensive..
> 
> Too bad you aren't in Southern Utah, I would make a trip up to check it out in person.



Well don't let a few miles keep you from coming to Salt Lake. LOL, hey feel free to come by anytime you get up this way. We are open 7 days a week, be glad to give you the tour of the store and the cage. Check out our website and like us on Facebook. We have all our personal animals at the store so people can see what adult animals look like when they purchase a baby.


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

I will definitely come by if I ever get up that far.


----------



## Lance (Sep 15, 2011)

Lance said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > That is expensive..
> ...




Most of the expense was our contractor building it. Materials alone are about $1000, the adoption happened really quickly so we had to have the cage ready to go, because their old cage exploded. And nothing but the BEST for these two awesome animals as with all our pets.

When you see our stores, every animal gets a cage clean everyday, fresh greens, vegetables, fruit everyday and new RO water everyday. We do not feed any canned or packaged foods, they all get the best, keeps them HEALTHY and active with the right habitat setup. 

Our saying is "all our animals are our pets until they go to a happy healthy home".


----------

